# North Trail model info needed



## wonsibes (Aug 11, 2013)

I am considering 3 models of the caliber edition travel trailer from North Trail.I am looking for any tips on them as far as problems and good points. Also, is an island with a sink better than having a full kitchen? Is there more storage? The models I am looking at are the NT 29 LRSS, the NT 30 RKDD and the NT 32 RTLS. I am looking for a four season unit with enclosed underbelly. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## LEN (Aug 12, 2013)

We are not ignoring you just don't know anything about the heartland line.

LEN


----------



## RonShaul (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a NT24RBS and love it. Plenty of storage for the wife and me.


----------

